# Vertical expanding aeroponic pvc design



## Tao (Jun 15, 2008)

BRIEF OVERVIEW:

I am currently constructing a vertical aeroponic grow room.
I will use 8 to 12 individual pvc pipes (6"diameter 6'long) and the same feed line/mister set up as earl's awesome horizontal pvc system, shown here: Building a Home Made Aeroponic ?? - Cannabis Culture Forums

I will make three significant changes:
#1 - I will hang the pvc tubes vertically from the roof on 3' tracks in a circle around 3 vertically stacked 600w HPS bulbs in a cooled glass tube.
The tracks will allow me to expand or contract my circle of plants in relation to the light source.

#2 - I will add a 45 degree extension of 3" PVC to the 3" holes i drill in the 6"pvc. This will add support for the net pots. Similar to the cannabis cage shown here: The cannabis cage 
Same idea as the shelfs on the coliseum (which is the cannabis cage inventors' new system) shown here: The Coliseum Mini - Mini Modules & Reservoir! - $4,650.00 : growVertical.com - Hydroponic Systems, Nutrients & more! - recommendation by growVertical - ThisNext

#3 - I will use two reseviors placed outside the circle, one on each side, and enough slack in the feed and drain lines to allow me to expand or contract my circle of pvc pipes.

Advantage over other vertical grow systems:
- Easy access to plants (just pull back an individual pvc on its track).
- Ideal light to plant distance at all stages of growth (just expand or contract circle of pvc's).
- Allows me to easily experiment with starting the flower period at different plant sizes or using different size lights.
- Grom multiple strains in one crop with easy canopy control.
I think this system will be capable 1.5g/w or more when it is refined.

I have much more detailed info if anyone is interested.
I appreciate any input.


----------



## Tao (Jun 15, 2008)

Also thinking of using 2 bulbs and moving the lights vertically up and down instead of 3 stationary bulbs. 
I have seen some awesome experiments showing the effeciency of using light movers, on overgrow forum before it was shut down. Using two positions on a 3 hour cycle was shown to improve grams/watt by the most.
I can elaborate and diagram this practice if you're interested.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 15, 2008)

Hey Yeah Draw it all up for us, shit build it up.

I love the idea of a free hanging system... Tottally badass my friend.

Just make sure you have the capital to undertake this endevour.

It you can make a free hanign aeropoincs tube you wouls be the shit.


----------



## Tao (Jun 15, 2008)

OMG! is all i can say after finding this page : Cannabis and Marijuana seeds :: HomeGrown420 - Vertical Growing 101

about the fourth post has tons of links to many different vertical grow journals.

I was gonna start construction this week.. i have the mothers and the money... but now im going to spend a few more days researching.

The 1meter bags of rockwool held upright have done 1.24g/w.

The stacked rings of horizontal pvc are cool.. but i would cut my netpots in at 45 degrees.. not straight up. Also i would stack more rings in the height they use.

I still think i'll try my ring of movable vertical pvc tubes. But what huge inspiration within those links.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 15, 2008)

I have that page bookmarked now thanks... 

Still I think you would be the first to go at "hanging type vertical"
I say do it.

I have done rotationals in the past.
Let me know if I can help you in any way.


----------



## Tao (Jun 15, 2008)

Omega gardens inventor claims the varying angle of gravity causes the plants to grow more stalks thicker and faster: YouTube - Omega Garden Hydroponic System
In your experience do you agree?
Thats one advantage i can't recreate in my system.

I will also be experimenting with some electroculture techniques, explained here : Robert A.Nelson: Hemp Husbandry ~ Electro-Culture (Ch 5)
This may look like pseudoscience, but with some searching you will see nasa and china are developing and researching some of this.

First experiment will be music stimulation using the sonicbloom method :
Sonic Bloom - Organic Nutrients for your plants, garden or farm
I'm gonna order the $80 package.

Fascinating study of ultrasonic plant stimulation : Earthpulse Press


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 19, 2008)

Tao said:


> Omega gardens inventor claims the varying angle of gravity causes the plants to grow more stalks thicker and faster: YouTube - Omega Garden Hydroponic System
> In your experience do you agree?
> Thats one advantage i can't recreate in my system.
> 
> ...


Yes the Stems grow thicker than normal. it is a reality that does occur.

as for your other ideas, well.

Just grow the bud in your system, I applaud your desire to expieriment but just build your system, and go from there....


----------



## sdriding (Nov 2, 2008)

I really admire guys like you.


----------



## Eharmony420 (Nov 2, 2008)

Ultrasonic plant stimulation? Lol, that was my 8th grase science fair project. Hehe, sorry i interrupted, watching u 2 is like watching, i guess, einsteins. very exciting.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Nov 3, 2008)

Any update on the "Vertical Expanding Aeroponic System"...

Doubt it ever got built but I'll file it away as a invention I might build one day.

I like the idea being vertical, but also it gives me a reason to actually play in aeroponics one day.....


----------



## headbandrocker (Nov 3, 2008)

cant wait to see this!


----------



## headbandrocker (Mar 23, 2010)

subscribed!


----------



## perj (Aug 7, 2010)

yo too bad this never got finished ;(((


----------

